# Mo MO's



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Any one got some M-M pics they can post?? I always thought they were a very interesting tractor.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*only one*

here is a mini mo I saw at the South Dayton Fire Company Show and farm pull,this past summer


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thank you Slipshod! That's a pretty sharp looking tractor. Don't get to see any around here, there weren't any dealers nearby. I think there might have been 1 on PEI.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

all of my minni's still have their work clothes on.haven't got to painting any of them yet


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

If you like Minnie Mo's, you should like this one!

http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2673786/32514987.jpg


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bigdog, that's a NICE tractor, is it a UDLX?

Bear, we encourage people to bring their working tractors to our antique tractor show here, not just restored ones, to let people see what 50+ years of work looks like on a tractor.
One guy (80+ YO) brought his Ferguson 2085 (TEA 20?), and since he had to pass the lumber mill he brought about a cord of stud wood on his power trailer as he came!:smiles: 

It's nice to see old iron still doing what it was made to do!:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres a pic of 40-65 twin city forerunner of mm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the twin city is a 1913. here's a pic of my g1000 lpg it a 1967


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

heres my rtu,m670 with the loader, and a g vi i just picked up


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, you got a lot of tractor's around the yard!! I even spied some old McCormicks, a W4?

How many HP is that G1000, it looks a pretty good size.:thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the g 1000 is 110 pto hp. on the left is a sw6 t/a you can only see the grille and 1 wheel on the right is a w6. we have as of the start of october 130 tractors (i was told this) all colors but my favorite is the mm's. i have a pile of books on mm as well as serial # listings and production #'s with a fairly complete set of service manuals rght up to when white took over.i'm missing the fiat built models.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought that G1000 was big!!

My fathers late uncle next door had a super W6 TA that he bought new, my dad worked in the woods one winter with him while he was still using it, reaaly cold blooded I guess.

130 tractors!? Are you in tractor salvage?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

we are not officialy in salvage but yes we do sell a lot of tractor parts. the 130 are complete tractors not to be parted the parts row has 70 -80 tractors in various states of parted out


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, as you might have guessed from my handle, I am in tractor salvage, but we don't have room for that many tractors at once!!! We've parted about 200 now I guess, but only have room for about 20-30 in the yard at a time, less right now, as the yard is full of hay, 200+ round bales.
As time permits we strip all the tractors we bring in and put the pieces up on shelves so we can find em when the snow hits, learned that the hard way!:argh: 

3 or 4 years ago we had about 30 tractors in the yard when snow hit, by Jan you could only make out a few mufflers sticking up through the snow, some fun trying to find the right tractor to get parts off. Shovel time !!!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

just bringing this thread for the pics. thought you might like to see them deiselbear


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *heres a pic of 40-65 twin city forerunner of mm *


are you gonna get that one restored?
Ryan


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *just bringing this thread for the pics. thought you might like to see them deiselbear *


thanks, bear, I missed those the first time around.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

ryan that twin city is a runner


----------

